# Metric threading.



## Tim Carleton (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, I've had a jet pb1325 for about a year now and I'm finally trying to thread something other than just playing around. I was skypeing a friend who is in the trade and we thought we had it figured out, that I needed to flip two gears around to get the proper gearing, well he had to go and I noticed that the big compound gear will not mate up properly if flipped, it's as if all the gears up above need to be shimmed out about 3/8 of an inch before this would be possible. Short version, the gears don't line up properly according to the chart in the manual and of course the manual says nothing about shimming. 

here's link to the chart in my manual that we came to the conclusion how to set the gears: http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/Wraytex/

the first pic is as the gears are currently setup, the second is what i need for my pitch thread of 1mm

I hope there's some jet familiarity here.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like there are two positions where you can get 1.0mm. c2 with the gears on the left and c6 with the gears on the right.

But I do not know how to read that chart, so have no idea how that pertains to stacking the gears.

EDIT: Found the manual. You are doing it right. Are the 120+127 gang centered on the spindle? The manual shows flipping the 40T gear on the bottom too so it's shoulder is out for imperial, in for metric.

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 16, 2010)

> all the gears up above need to be shimmed out about 3/8"


That sounds about right. If you can buy a thick washer, that may get the alignment close enough (perfect is nice but not essential). Or turn, bore & face a piece of solid round stock to make the correct thickness spacer.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

If your machine is like my Wilton, there should be keyed spacers on each shaft (where the 40 toothed gears reside)...If you have never had the spacers off, they may appear to be part of the shaft.

Can you post a pic of the change-gear assembly?


----------



## Tim Carleton (Jan 16, 2010)

ok I took an edge on view of the gear train and added some text to try and explain what's going on, the forward and reverse drive gears have no more room to be shimmed out so I'm at a loss there. here is the link

http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/Wraytex/?action=view&current=Picture2094-1.jpg


Daniel the chart shows both the 120/127 gear and the bottom 4o gear being flipped if I'm looking at this right.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

It looks like the 40 has the spacer I am familiar with...The 120/127 mounting bracket pivots, and there should be a slot in that bracket (to move the 120/127 fore and aft (to adjust mesh and lash))

Please snap an end view photo.


----------



## Tim Carleton (Jan 16, 2010)

Tb are you talking about the snap ring on the 120/127 gear that can be seen in this shot? 

http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq296/Wraytex/?action=view&current=Picture2094-1.jpg


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

From what I see, you need to remove the 120/127, flip it, and remove the lower 40T, and place the spacer to the inside.


----------



## Tim Carleton (Jan 16, 2010)

ive done that but the real issue is, the upper 40 toothed gear is behind that lower arm that the 127/120 gear mounts on and there's no way to get them to align without shimming the uppers, and the upper gears do not have any adjustment outwards to them. I'm hoping I'm looking at this wrong.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

It's there, you're just not seeing it...


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

I sent you a PM, it might be easier to figure out, over the phone.


----------



## Tim Carleton (Jan 16, 2010)

Well Scot (TranquilityBase) had the problem pegged, the drawing is a poor rendition of what's actually going on and I was taking it too literally.... with one shim on the 120/127 gear and I'm ready to go. I'll post pics when I get the part done. Thanks to all who replied. :thumbsup:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 16, 2010)

Tim Carleton said:


> Well Scot (TranquilityBase) had the problem pegged, the drawing is a poor rendition of what's actually going on and I was taking it too literally.... with one shim on the 120/127 gear and I'm ready to go. I'll post pics when I get the part done. Thanks to all who replied. :thumbsup:



Nice chatting with you Tim  I hope your project is fun and successful.

I was interpreting that crumby illustration the same way you were...I am confident you were 99.999% there, before you dialed my number.


----------



## Tim Carleton (Jan 17, 2010)

I've got some practice to do, it's not entirely pretty but it does work and the infrared led lights up the back yard when looking through the screen on the sony camcorder. Again I appreciate the help. :wave:


----------

